

Hex clock - damian2000
http://www.jacopocolo.com/hexclock/

======
rajington
I actually liked this idea so much that I made a real-life version:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoLDBbEFCFw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoLDBbEFCFw)

